# Ford 3000



## tony.d.baker (Jan 6, 2011)

All - Would a Ford 3000 diesel (53 hp PTO) operate a small square baler?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Depends on the baler. I baled with a 3600 years ago on flat ground. It's a little light but if you load the tires it'll help. The JD balers call for 35 hp minimum but you'll really be working the tractor. Are you sure on the hp? I thought that tractor tested out at about 40.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 4000 & have used it with a JD 214WS quite a bit; handled it fine but my land is flat as a pancake.

Lew


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

An old guy up the road from me uses an old 8N gas with a Massey 12 baler. He has very flat ground and only a few acres of hay, (10 to 12) So yeah, the 3000 will run a baler. But it's gonna work for it, and each plunger stroke is going to make the tractor dance. For low acreage give it a go, but don't think about getting a 326 NH or 575 these balers take power. Massey and Deere draw less power than a comparable size new holland. If your local massey dealer is any good, as much as it pains me to say it, look for the MF, they do work well. And don't start advervising for custom baling, the old iron just can't keep in front of the weather. Hope this helps...


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

I owned a 3000 til this last year. its pto hp is 40...I turned a NH on flat ground and it did ok, slow, they are right, it rocked that machine like I was on a roller coaster all day.

If you can go with a little bigger machine do so you wont be sorry

good luck


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

My Dad used 3000 tractors with a 532 Ford baler for years. Like they said, when you sitting or running, you can feel the plunger strokes. They did a good job and then he went to a 4 and 5000 tractor. Still has all of them. Virtual Ford Museum:cool:

Tony, One thing I failed to mention. If that tractor has a select-o-speed transmission ( I think that's what it was called ) Do not buy it. They were very dangerous and would jump into gear at any time. I know Ford stopped making them after a while. The shifter was to the right of the sterring wheel just like an automatic transmission. Mike


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

tony: Yes it will & no it won't.
It depends on the baler. We have a 71 Ford 2000 diesel, it has baled square bales almost every year,we purchased it new. Some years a few hundred some years several thousand. You have to match the baler to the tractor. It is not going to be real fast in heavy hay and its not going to pull a high cap baler. For the last 3 years we have used a NH 268 baler,good match for our 2000. Real SLOW in good heavy hay but worked real good. Looking at a NH 570. The 268 is just to small of a baler to use on the big tractors.

scrapiron


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

What year is it. We have 2 4000 Fords one a blue and gray 64 4000 diesel in the 40hp range and a 4000 diesel blue colored tractor and it is about 1970 a lot bigger tractor bigger hp than the 64. 1965 was the different style and the bigger tractors with the blue paint. I think the later is in the 60 to 65 hp range. Depending on which 3000 model you have the old looking blue and gray 1964 and before or the newer 65 up till the models changed again their is a big difference in tractor. We have run a NH273 square baler with the old blue and gray 4000 and it did alright, you knew it was back there. Bigger tractor would be better if you are in hills though.

I kept mentioning our 2 4000 Fords. The size change was made with the 1965 model. The changes were also for the 3000 Fords. The newer Blue color 3000 might be in the 50 hp range but the old blue and gray 64 and before would have been in the 30 to 35hp range. 
If you are at a old Ford tractor dealership probably now New Holland some had a tractor model chart that had pictures that showed the colors of the tractors on the wall around the parts counter. You could date the tractors by the tractors colors and made it easier on getting parts. Blue and gray 4000 took different fuel filters than the Blue 4000.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It most likely will, best production we've had and with the least problems (of course) is having too much tractor for the baler. We had a 276 NH, an Oliver super 77 gas (45-48hp?) would run it, a super 88 diesel (53hp) would run it better, a Oliver 1600 diesel (turned up to 67hp) would really get something done, but the best was a Oliver 1855 diesel (tweaked to around 100+ hp) pulling it.

So yah, you're Ford 3000 will run it. Will it run it well and at full capacity before the rain hits? Beats me.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 5, 2010)

My father in law befor me and now i have been using a Ford 3000 with a NH Hayliner 273 and NH haybine 479 with mo problems what so ever!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> My Dad used 3000 tractors with a 532 Ford baler for years. Like they said, when you sitting or running, you can feel the plunger strokes. They did a good job and then he went to a 4 and 5000 tractor. Still has all of them. Virtual Ford Museum:cool:
> 
> Tony, One thing I failed to mention. If that tractor has a select-o-speed transmission ( I think that's what it was called ) Do not buy it. They were very dangerous and would jump into gear at any time. I know Ford stopped making them after a while. The shifter was to the right of the sterring wheel just like an automatic transmission. Mike


LOL I know exactly what you mean. I have a Ford 532 baler running behind a Farmall 560 and it rocks me back and forth all day! It's also got a Luedtke bale thrower on the back of it and man your can really feel and hear that when it tosses a bale!

That's one Museum I'd like to see.


----------

